# How to stop the ammo from hitting the fork



## Rustynutz (Apr 1, 2014)

I just recieved my scout in the mail and put the flat bands that came with it when I shot it the ammo hit the fork and left a huge chip on it and I'm afraid of damaging it some more but the thing is that I've been shooting my daisy f16 for almost a year and never hit the fork so am I doing something wrong?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes your definetly doing somthing wrong. Ok it's most likely in your release. Go in front of a mirror with a empty pouch and look at your stance. Are you straight? Is your fork paralell to your body? Are you gripping in front of the ammo? Can you take a video and post it so we can further help you? Your going to be shooting awsome soon. Your in good hands now that you are on the forums. Lots of good knowledgeable people here! Keep shooting and don't give up


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Everything you need to know is in these two videos:

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-32-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits-part-1/

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-31-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits-part-2/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The daisy slingshots are harder to hit the forks simply because the forks have such little substance. The scout with flat bands is precision, and needs to be shot a little differently. That being said .. I am sure even though you got a fork hit .. the slingshot itself can go on shooting for years. Keep practicing and you will figure it out.


----------



## Rustynutz (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys I figured it out I was holding the pouch wrong like what slinger said that my I held it in front of the ammo once again thanks for taking your time to answer me I really appreciate it.


----------

